

Ask HN:KickStarter equivalent in india? - anujkk

Do you know about any kickstarter.com equivalent in india? or any similar site?
======
gorm
There is an Indian company that sell a clone of kickstarter, but the software
is not very good or finished. Although it has potential:
[http://www.agriya.com/services/website-clones/kickstarter-
cl...](http://www.agriya.com/services/website-clones/kickstarter-clone)

